# Crazy unexpected catch



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

Me and my brother cat fishing right now.. We are using cut Shad at alum creek... His pole doubles over... He sets the hook and all he brought was a small open face and a small ultra light closed bell rod and reel with pink being the primary color of the set up.. And of course it bites on the small girls Pole... He fights it with 6 pound test for 15 minutes and as it comes in... It looks like a long giant torpedo... I said musky... We forgot the net as luck would have it... After several pull up to back runs i get brave and step knee deep and wrap both hands around it just behind Gills... We quickly snap picks then returned it to the water where it swim away on own power safely...never thought that we could catch a musky on cut Shad... On a small ultra light.. On a pink rod... On 6 pound test.. It measured around 48 inches.. Don't have a clue on weight... Any guesses?? The blood is merely from hook so its alright... Crazy story just thought id share.. I'm pumped up... Great night regardless if we catch anymore...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

That's awesome! Nice going!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

That is awesome, don't know a weight guess but landing it proved you don't have to tell the one that got away story!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

Tell your brother I believe I have a pink Barbie pole in the garage if he wants to borrow it. Nice fish btw.


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

Very nice!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I take it the shad where fresh?

Most every gamefish will consume fresh shad if they come across it. Frozen shad different story.

Great Catch/Cool story!


----------



## austie (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice fish for your brother musky is one of the species I've never caught and am going to target this year


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

No they were frozen... Bought from r an r... That's what's surprising.... I figured they would eat Shad alive no problem.. But a 2 x 2 inch chunk.... Little fishy to me... Lol we have caught 9 channels since then... Alot of fish busting on top we can hear... Might come up with some buck tails tomorrow

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Sweet, my unexpected catches are always gar or turtles. Well I guess I fully expect them now.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Friggin awesome. 48? Wow. Wish that would happen to me...


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yea me too.... I came up with 48 by just eye balling where it was on my Pole... But upon further investigation i could be wrong though is the state record 50 1/4 inches and 55 pounds? I know it wasn't 55 pounds... But curious on how that works.. What if the fish is longer but weighs less? Is it a record? Didn't do a thorough check on record so don't hold me to it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Great fish and great story. Part of what makes fishing so fun are the surprises along the way.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice Muskie well my son in law caught one that was 43in and a fat one we weight it and it was 17lbs if it was 48in i would guess around 25 to 30 but im no expert here's a picture of my son in laws Muskie 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

That's sweet... The fish on that pink pole was crazy... Lol that drag was a screaming... It jumped right at bank and did a summer sult... I thought it was going to be one of those the one that got away stories


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Brew13 (Apr 29, 2013)

I've caught my fair share of 48's. I would guesstimate yours to be around around 25-30Lbs. For reference, this piggy weighed 34Lbs, most of my other 48's were between 26-29Lbs. Nice Catch!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

fish looks 18-20lbs and i dont believe the pink barbie pole story ;P
incredible the things that go down when you put time in on the water!


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

very cool, unexpected surprise. great fish. glad you were able to land it.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

It was not the short two foot Pole... It was a five foot closed bell sebco 33 style reel... And my brother caught it.... I couldn't catch it... To bad of luck lol.... This also was his first time out... It was on his girlfriend pole.. It was going in water and she was to slow.... So he grabbed it... Since he's been in the dog cage... She didn't like him catching it.. Reminds me of when i bet horses.. My women said to Bet a horse cause its cute.. It look like it had 3 legs on paper.. Well i didn't Bet it and it won... I also joined My brother in the cage... Lol she was mad 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

